# height adjustment



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll get a lot more responses if you post this in the forum section (you've posted it in the reviews section).

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/new

Hopefully that'll generate some better responses for you.

You could also call their customer support number.

P.S. Your review has a picture of you and my guess is your granddaughter? You probably meant to put that as your profile picture. Just a heads up.


----------

